# Aufnahme mit Sony Bravia auf DVD



## unbekann1 (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hab mit meinem Sony Bravia KDL-37EX725 ein paar Aufnahmen auf eine externe HDD gemacht, nun möchte ich diese aber am besten auf DVD archivieren, aber über SCART bekomme ich beim Film anschauen kein Ausgangssignal un HDMI Ausgang sehe ich auch keinen.

vllt könntet ihr mir bei diesem Problem behilflich sein.

Danke schonmal im Voraus

MfG
unbekann1


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juni 2012)

Versteh ich nicht genau - wieso Scart? Hat Deine externe Platte Scart, oder wie? Kannst Du die Platte nicht an einen PC anschließen und schauen, ob da die FIlme nicht einfach als Movie-Dateien drauf sind?


----------



## stevie4one (5. Juni 2012)

Ich verstehe das Problem auch nicht genau.

Aber generell wird die Festplatte vom TV formatiert (ich meine auf Linux-Basis). Damit ist die Platte nur an diesem TV für Aufnahmen nutzbar - Grund: DRM. Beim Abspielen der Datei auf der Festplatte über den TV wird einfach nur angezeigt - das Signal wird nicht durchgeschleift - Grund: DRM.

Alternativ könntest du die Platte mal am PC anschließen und sehen, ob du darauf zugreifen kannst und sich die Dateien abspielen lassen. Ich vermute - nein, siehe hier.


----------



## onslaught (5. Juni 2012)

Für meinenTV wird die Festplatte FAT32 formatiert, die Daten liegen im mkv Format vor, die der VLC-Player am PC abspielen kann. Vom TV-Hersteller gibt es auch eine kostenlose Software um die Daten am PC zu bearbeiten und zu Archivieren. Das müßte vom Sony-Konzern doch auch erhältlich sein.


----------



## stevie4one (5. Juni 2012)

Das sieht Sony leider anders


----------



## onslaught (5. Juni 2012)

Das ist mit ein Grund warum ich Europäische Hersteller bevorzuge wo es geht.


----------



## unbekann1 (6. Juni 2012)

Ich habe auf meine externe HDD Filme aufgenommen (Anschluss USB), diese Filme möchte ich nun auf DVD archivieren


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2012)

Und windows erkennt die FIles nicht, oder was ist das Problem?


----------



## unbekann1 (7. Juni 2012)

sony formatiert die HDD so dass win 7 sie nicht mehr erkennt
unter linux wird sie zwar erkannt aber ich kann dann mit den dateien nichts anfangen


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2012)

Dann hast Du wohl keine Möglichkeit, da hat Sony (vermutlich wegen Urheberrecht und Lizenzfragen) diese Option bewusst verhindert. Du könntest höchstens mal googlen, ob Du mit dem "<Namen des Dateiformates> + Linux + umwandeln" irgendwas findest.


----------



## unbekann1 (7. Juni 2012)

So wie es aussieht gibt es keine möglichkeit es umzuwandeln und gidf.de hab ich schon durchsucht


----------



## onslaught (8. Juni 2012)

Kannst du im TV selbst nichts am Format ändern mit dem er aufzeichnet, für zukünftige Aufnahmen. Bei mir sinds mpeg2, mp4 und dieses komische Medienformat mkv, mit dem es aber am besten läuft.


----------



## unbekann1 (8. Juni 2012)

Soweit ich weiß, kann man das nicht ändern


----------

